# Son Lands first Backflip on Snow



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh to be young again!!!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

larrytbull said:


> Just a little crowing from proud dad
> 
> Here are a few clips of my son landing backflip.
> he nails 2 out of 3 attempts and on 3rd one over rotates a bit and washes out.
> ...


Wow quite a lot of authority for12, awesome!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats on landing them!

But man they look risky (being so low, his head is nearly hitting the lip of the ramp, and then looks to be in a prone position for a lot of the flip). I am going to go for the wildcat type backflip before those laid out style, just because i feel it would be safer. I have been working on Tamedogs (got a couple, failed many times), but even the worst of the falls (under rotated), just resulted in me rolling off my shoulders. Probably just because i am 3 times his age, i get a little nervous about my neck/head.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

Dayum your son is freaking awesome 
Much respect, if i'd try that i'd surely end up breaking my neck


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

tokyo_dom said:


> Congrats on landing them!
> 
> But man they look risky (being so low, his head is nearly hitting the lip of the ramp, and then looks to be in a prone position for a lot of the flip). I am going to go for the wildcat type backflip before those laid out style, just because i feel it would be safer. I have been working on Tamedogs (got a couple, failed many times), but even the worst of the falls (under rotated), just resulted in me rolling off my shoulders. Probably just because i am 3 times his age, i get a little nervous about my neck/head.


According to my son. Landing the 3 was harder for him. This took about 8 times to get right. One thing to note is that he has had extensive experience on a tramp with a board strapped on, so he is very comfotable being inverted.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

larrytbull said:


> According to my son. Landing the 3 was harder for him. This took about 8 times to get right. One thing to note is that he has had extensive experience on a tramp with a board strapped on, so he is very comfotable being inverted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Do you have a tramp of your own or train at a gym of some kind? I keep thinking my family could use a dug in tramp in my back yard... :laugh2:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

We have a tramp. 15 x 10. I picked up a Craigslist. Which we bought after he had started to do a week at Woodward pa. During the summer

You can also go to skyzone. But they dont allow boards strapped on. Nor double flips

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

That's awesome!

I am actually headed to Skyzone tonight for some office trampoline dodgeball. I plan to spend a little time on my own flipping and spinning!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> According to my son. Landing the 3 was harder for him. This took about 8 times to get right. One thing to note is that he has had extensive experience on a tramp with a board strapped on, so he is very comfotable being inverted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thats awesome. Have to admit, practicing tamedogs on an airbag jump really helped me get comfortable with the motions/inverted feeling. 

I have seen a few tutorial videos that say it isnt much more difficult than a 360, but its the fact that going inverted looks so scary that makes people bail midway (and then put themselves in danger).
Last summer a 230lb (105kg) friend of mine blew us all away by doing backflips over waves at the beach. After he taught me the basics i realised that even the failed jumps were just belly flops (if you dont bail halfway)

Would still cheer if i saw that on the mountain though


----------

